# Fahrenheit, the Celsius knock off



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Has anyone tried it? Quail pro has 6oz bottle for 37$ On Amazon. Little less dicambi but the price difference is is making me want to try. Just wondering if anyone had a review?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

> Celsius:
> 
> Thiencarbazone-methyl (CAS Number 317815-83-1) ..........................................8.7%
> Iodosulfuron-methyl-sodium (CAS Number 144550-36-7)...................................1.9%
> Dicamba (CAS Number 1918-00-9)...................................................................57.4%





> Fahrenheit:
> 
> Potassium salt of Dicamba: ............................................................................ 33.00%
> Metsulfuron-methyl: ........................................................................................ 5.00%


I have heard Fahrenheit is the Celsius knockoff, but I honestly am not sure if they will accomplish the same thing since Fahrenheit has MSM. I would have to research the differences between MSM and Thiencarbazone-methyl/Iodosulfron-methyl first I suppose.

I suspect it may be harder on the grass than Celsius


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> > Celsius:
> >
> > Thiencarbazone-methyl (CAS Number 317815-83-1) ..........................................8.7%
> > Iodosulfuron-methyl-sodium (CAS Number 144550-36-7)...................................1.9%
> ...


+1


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Thiencarbazone is what makes Celsius effective on grassy weeds. Iodosulfuron is also more effective on grassy weeds. By itself, Metsulfuron is mostly a broadleaf herbicide. There is some stunting of Crabgrass and it is is hard on cool season grasses, but nowhere near the same effect as the Iodosulfuron-Thiencarbazone. I use Celsius for grassy weeds and Metsulfuron for broadleaves.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Thiencarbazone is what makes Celsius effective on grassy weeds. Iodosulfuron is also more effective on grassy weeds. By itself, Metsulfuron is mostly a broadleaf herbicide. There is some stunting of Crabgrass and it is is hard on cool season grasses, but nowhere near the same effect as the Iodosulfuron-Thiencarbazone. I use Celsius for grassy weeds and Metsulfuron for broadleaves.


Thanks dude. Was hoping you would chime in.


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

I too was just looking at this product because it is so much cheaper than Celsius and it is marketed as a substitute. I also thought it was strange how different the AI's are but maybe the mode of actions are similar? Who knows, but I did read this on the label for Fahrenheit - "Do not apply to turfgrass under stress due to high temperatures (above 85°F)." To me, that's the whole point of Celcius - no temperature limit so it works spring, summer, fall. No way I could use Fahrenheit from June-Aug, according to the label. Better to find someone to split a Celcius bottle with.

Fahrenheit Label : https://www.solutionsstores.com/amfilerating/file/download/file_id/1361/


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

At average costs I saw online....
If applied at max rate/M/Yr:
Celsius = $2.10/M
Fahrenheit = $1.55/M

Since I will be applying at the max rate in split apps to combat Virginia Buttonweed the cost difference for my 30k ft2 is not really a factor.
Not being able to apply Fahrenheit at 85deg+ is a non-starter in South Texas (hell it was almost 85 this weekend) and it's not labeled for Doveweed which has joined forces with the VB and Lespedeza to form a weed axis of evil.


----------

